# Pictures of My three Hedgies



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are the kids, Mr Tweeds who is my little Tumbleweed, he loves to be held, Next is My Little Jamila my Albino Baby from HedgiePets she loves to also be held and is so very cute, Next is Snoball She is a five month old from Hedgie Pets and she never comes out of a ball and just growls, I have tried everything I want her to unroll so I can at least see her little face. I have cooked her Ground Turkey for 2 night now and she still will not eat. :roll:


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Miss Snoball :roll:


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Little Jamila


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jamila


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr Tweed the Tumbleweed he is so sweet.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Another shot of Mr Tweeds


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jamila


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jamila  This little girl eats and eats


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuuuute. <3 I want to snuggle them and give them lots of loves.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are very cute.  Just be patient with Snoball, she'll come around eventually.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics!!! I love the one of Jamila sitting on the swing. That's so cute.  Don't worry about Snoball; some babies take longer to adjust than others. My Lily was the same way when I got her, but she hadn't been handled by her own owner hardly at all. I got her to come around by just sitting with her. If I was still enough, she would eventually unball by herself and start poking around... she just couldn't help herself I guess. I think you'll find that Snoball's natural curiosity will get the best of her, too!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Keep us posted on Snoball's progress, I hope she warms up to you soon.

Also, I love you for taking that little Texas Tumbleweed. God knows the poor things have had enough hardship already, they need loving homes like the one you're giving Mr Tweeds.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They are all just precious!! My fav. is the one of Jamila in the swing too. Kudos to you for adopting Mr. Tweeds [awesome name by the way]! Good luck with Snoball!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi every one All the hedgies are doing great except Snoball I do know she ate 5 pieces of kibble last night and some turkey, She is just not going to unroll for me. I have her sitting with me every evening talking gently while she growels at me :roll: My better half has decieded that Jamila and Mr Tweeds are his babies and Snoball is mine, If she never gets nice Ill just make sure everything in her world is good, however I hope for a sweet little Snoball :shock: I do feel blessed to have these little animals. Oh and they have their own Radio now set on a timer with the vita lights.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It may be her age. At 5 months think of puberty in human children and the way they can be. I've had numerous girls that went through a totally unsocial period at 4-6 months. Just keep handling her gently. 

Another thought, does she react to the S sound? Some of them are really sensitive to certain sounds, S being one of them. For a long time I had to call our Smokey, Mokey because he reacted to S.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Nancy Well lets see moball toball eball boy i could have fun with this, last night I discovered she has a nose,


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, look at the little faaaace. ...What you can see of it, anyway. <3 Cutie.

Does she react at all to kissing noises? Sometimes Quillamina and Loki jump and get upset when I make that noise at them, so if you're doing that, maybe she doesn't like it. They seem to react adversely to a variety of sounds, must have sensitive little ears.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whyte hates kissing sounds as well. Thanks for the tip on S sounds!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky hates "S"s and "K"s! :lol:


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is really interesting about the S and K sounds, No more S words for snoball were calling her LowBall today well see how that goes


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Im so very sad today and have been crying all day. My SnoBall has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge, My eyes are so swollen I can hardly see. I did every thing right Light for day time proper temp, and the Food mix Deneen sent with her, Bottled water, And all the love she would allow, my heart is just broken. She and Jamila come home 5/6/10 and Snoball was only 5 months old (Shes has gone to soon) My Jamila is doing great and Mr Tweeds is doing great . Little Jamila was be very playful tonight Its almost like she new mom was very sad and wanted to help cheer me up a bit.( LOVE YOU SNOBALL) You left a memory in my heart I will have forever. My animals are my children.


----------

